# Advice for someone under 20



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys long time lurker first time poster. First off let me say my dream career is L.E., currently i am attending a community college and enrolled in the CJ program so i can earn an associates, and then move onto UMass Boston for my B.A. in CJ. I am going to enroll in an EMT-B course within the upcoming year and hope to earn my state cert, also take the civil service when I turn 21 and apply for my Class A LTC. Along with this I have 50-75 hours of logged community service in my community, I attended my towns police department civilian police academy and did a few ride alongs with some of the officers,and have stayed out of trouble for my whole life. My problem is how can I make myself stand out more when that time comes for a department to hire. Everyone says military, but I can't, I am disqualified from military service due to hearing loss which requires surgery (stapedotomy) which i am set to have this upcoming May. Also will my surgery effect my chances of entering a career in L.E., if my surgery is successful my surgeon says my hearing will return to a normal level. Seems really discouraging that the golden ticket and the only way to get hired is military service, which I greatly respect those who served and believe they should have priority. Any advice would be a major help. Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

GMass...... maybe you have some academy advice!?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Recover from surgery, and re-apply to the military. 

Thread closed.


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

_Current or history of chronic otitis media (382), cholesteatoma (385.3), or history of any inner (P20) or middle (P19) ear surgery (including cochlear implantation) is disqualifying._​
​​Trust me i really want to enlist, i was set to go to Norwich U for AROTC and CJ, and then hopefully move on to 4 years active/4 years reserve as an officer, but my hearing really started deteriorating so much in the past year from a hereditary thing involving a bone in my ear. I still do plan on talking to a recruiter after my 2 operations, but i know they will fail me at the MEPS physical due to having inner ear surgery. My buddy told me to lie to the MEPS physician about my surgery, but i am just morally against it, and if i even did do so if any thing went awry well enlisted i would be screwed. ​


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Leave New England after college


----------



## NU12 (Apr 2, 2013)

You could've still gone to Norwich


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes I could have still gone to Norwich U and been in the corps of cadets and left school with roughly $120,000 in debt . But my problem is I cant enter for a AROTC scholarship due to when I have my DODMERB physical i will fail due to my hearing loss, also after my surgery i am disqualified from military service completely to my understanding.

Also I was reading the Mass DHR and they stated "_h. any other hearing disorder or ear condition that results in an individual not being able to perform the essential functions of a police officer." _

Would i be disqualified, i have a condition called otoscelerosis, it's an abnormality of the bone within my inner ear, like i have stated previously my surgery will fix my hearing issue and the surgery has a 90% success rate so the problem would be fixed and hearing returned to a normal level. How would a department find out, would they probe my medical records, or is the only way they could find out would be a physician, who i highly doubt can tell if i have had the surgery because its way the hell inside of the ear and cant be seen. Also is this a DQ from Mass HRD or is it an instance were it is held at the desecration of the hiring department.

Sorry for such a long post, Mass HRD is nearly useless and I am sort of at a dead end in my scenario.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Departments won't care much - we have Troopers with hearing aids... and some that need them!
> 
> As for your military questions - ***IF*** you are serious - sit down with a recruiter - be honest with them - and see what they have to say - do this AFTER you are recovered from surgery.
> 
> They'll be able to find out if it disqualifies you. You certainly won't ever be a sub pilot!


WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?????


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

frank said:


> WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?????


"I can hear but now I can't see!"


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I would take another stab at the military( post surgery) they really do have a waiver for everything. Don't try to hide anything from the recruiter, depending on what job you get you may require a security clearance. One of the guys I worked with was stripped of his TS clearance for not disclosing information to his recruiter. You're young and have plenty of time and it seems like you're on the right track. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Patsfan93 said:


> Sorry for such a long post, Mass HRD is nearly useless and I am sort of at a dead end in my scenario.


get used to that...anything that has to do with this state can be slow and useless


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is you're dream to be a cop, or to be a Massachusetts cop specifically? No offense to you or anyone here as I'm here too, for now, but this state sucks for cops. Not only is it hard to get hired and the civil service system prohibits working for the majority of communities, the positions are few and far between, the courts blow, the laws are weak, and unless you're in a large department which are also few and far between, there is little room for significant advancement. 

If you have no ties that keep you here, apply down south or out west. Your chances of getting hired are much greater and the work will likely vary more and believe it or not, people you arrest will actually go to jail.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

csauce777 said:


> Is you're dream to be a cop, or to be a Massachusetts cop specifically? No offense to you or anyone here as I'm here too, for now, but this state sucks for cops.


This state is actually great for cops, provided you get hired by the right department. I'll be waving "bye-bye" and collecting a 90% pension when I pull the pin, which can't be said for many other jobs.

As for the job itself, it's the same everywhere, just the names and faces are different.


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice. Right now I am just going to keep plugging away at my school for my associates and then B.S. in CJ. Along with this I plan on seeing the recruiter to see if i can get the green light to enlists, that is if both of my surgeries are successful because i have to have both ears done. Hopefully my hard work will payoff at some point. Once again thanks guys. 

Once again though I found out that MA human resources dept website., is as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep at it. With a Bachelor's in CJ from an accredited school, as long as your hearing is acceptable, you have a clean background and good driving record, and with being an EMT. You'll probably be able to land a police job somewhere, don't bet on it being in the Bay State.

Hint: I'd strongly recommend challenging both the NREMT-B exam for national and the state. It's more work but will pay off if you plan on applying to states outside of Massachusetts, which if you really want to be a cop you may have to do. Double hint: Vermont, New Hampsire, Maine, Rhode Island, and Connecticut accept NREMT. Basically all of New England and for that matter almost all of the Northeast with the exception of MA and NY because they're "special."

Oh, also, if you do end up in the military, NREMT is what they and the Feds accept.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm surprised no one suggested the French Foreign Legion.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

I would take a look at the HRD Medical Standards and have a doctor verify that your hearing is within the guideline, this will let you know if your hearing will be acceptable. Sometime in 2005 HRD revised the hearing and vision portion of the medical standards.



> (c) Ears And Hearing
> The medical evaluation shall minimally include audiograms performed in an ANSI approved sound-treated booth (ANSI S3.1-1999) with equipment calibrated to the ANSI S3.6-1996, or current, standard. If a booth is unavailable, the test room sound pressure levels should not exceed those specified in the Federal OSHA noise regulations (29 CFR 1910.95 Appendix D).
> 1a. Category A:
> 
> ...


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, i had my surgery, hearing was improved, i was basically deaf when i went into Mass Eye and Ear 2 weeks ago. Before going in my TV volume was at 78 percent now its at a nice 9 percent. Left ear is still junk, might go the hearing aid route, or maybe surgery again. Made me rethink, might seem stupid but I am looking at picking up an associates in CJ then transferring to Mass Maritime, and getting a dual degree in Marine engineering and Emergency management. Still plan to take the Civil service when I am 21 and hopefully a department would be willing to put me through the SSPO academy, but i just need something to fall back on and moving out of sate really isn't and option for me. Also talked to a recruiter the other day, one word sums it up and that is DISQUALIFIED. I appreciate all the help that has been offered to me, and for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Try to get older. Every day. Also, don't take NO for an answer. To the point of being obnoxious. Seriously.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Getting a back up career is smart. Keep working on the cop thing, But if it doesn't work out your young enough to learn something else that will put bread on the table.

Good Luck !!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Getting a back up career is smart. Keep working on the cop thing, But if it doesn't work out your young enough to learn something else that will put bread on the table.
> 
> Good Luck !!!


THIS. Times infinity + 1.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to MMA, get on a ship, and see the world. Once in the Merchant Marine, you will start making good $ depending on what you do. Leave Massachusetts, and don't look back. And never think "what if" about your decision. I am not being sarcastic. Just do it.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm surprised no one suggested the French Foreign Legion.


http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/

Would definitely get some good experience under your belt.


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mass Maritime is becoming more of an option, my brother graduated from MMA and the school did wonders for him. Along with that he has numerous friends who he graduated with that found jobs right after graduation making six figures working on container ships, tankers and tugs. Also the academy has great networking, and MMA grads seem to always seek other MMA grads for employment. 

But would MMA help with my possibilities of going into the field of law enforcement, i would have an associates in CJ before i transferred to MMA and while at MMA i would like to earn a dual degree in emergency management and marine engineering. Plus i would have my EMT-B cert. I don't want to give up on becoming a cop, but i don't want to be stuck without a job.


----------

